# EOS Firmware 1.2.2



## pixelk (Jul 22, 2010)

What's new in Version 1.2.2?

The following fixes have been incorporated.

1. Fixes a phenomenon in which the set aperture moves unexpectedly when shooting movies in manual exposure mode using some Canon lenses (such as macro lenses).

Supplemental Information: This phenomenon involves the aperture of the lens moving unexpectedly when the focusing ring moves (during focusing). Please note that aperture values also change when operating the zoom ring of a zoom lens that has variable maximum aperture values; however, this is a normal operation because the camera controls aperture values properly depending on the focal length (zoom position).
2. Fixes the AF point-selection behavior of the C.Fn III-7 (Manual AF pt. selec. pattern) custom function when set to [1].

Fixes a phenomenon in which the AF point-selection does not scroll through the available AF point selections. This would occur when rotating from the AF point in the lower left.
3. Fixes the AF point display for the viewfinder electronic level when shooting in the vertical position.

Fixes a phenomenon in which the viewfinder Electronic Level incorrectly displays the high side of the camera.
4. Corrects misspellings in the Spanish and Thai menus for applicable products.

http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/firm-e/eos7d/firmware.html

Source : The Digital Picture ( http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-News/News-Post.aspx?News=208&Title=Canon-Releases-EOS-7D-Firmware-Version-1.2.2 )


----------

